# Entry level workstation laptop (No gaming) in max 75k



## mastercool8695 (Aug 21, 2020)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
I can't decide how much to invest. Max is around 75k. If I can get away with something less, that is preferred. 

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
No weight considerations as such, but if possible, lighter is preferred. 

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 

I will be uing softwares like some engineering related (Quartus, Vivado, Altium Designer, etc.). These are generally CPU and RAM heavy. (I would not be using them very extensively, more like once in a while for a couple of days and then nothing for like a few weeks.)

I do try around random open source software that people have written for various RF applications, Circuit simulation, etc. 
I'm not sure if any softwares are processor specific (like runs on intel, not on amd). I should know these things, but haven't worked on an AMD system yet. 
Very light video editing. And very rare gaming (light, like cs, gta, etc) I'm not concerned about the gaming aspect. 
Also, other stuff like excel, some coding, some spice simulation, etc. But not something that will require specific or high end hardware. 
There will be some usage of graphics card in Altium and other softwares. But I think entry level cards like 1650 will suffice.

Port needs: 
Ethernet RJ45, HDMI, Audio out + mic

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
AMD R5 4600H + 8GB/16GB ram, 512 GB SSD, etc. 
Or equivalent Intel model.


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Nothing like that. As long as ASS is decent, and I have permission to open the laptop if required to add in additional ram, HDD, thats fine. 

6) Anything else you would like to say?

Screen resolution 

1080p (Full HD)

Battery back up 

3-4 hours with general browsing, little bit of programming is fine.

Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )

Online is preferred in current scenario. If really required, can try offline too.

Let me know if I need to be more clear about any of the stuff. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2020)

For your usage gaming laptops are the only options which in turn rules out "light & sleek". Also try not to rely on upgrading laptop on your own at least in warranty period(for acer you don't even have this choice though as even opening a screw will most likely void warranty).
@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> For your usage gaming laptops are the only options which in turn rules out "light & sleek". Also try not to rely on upgrading laptop on your own at least in warranty period(for acer you don't even have this choice though as even opening a screw will most likely void warranty).
> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


So that means, I should really prefer 16GB Ram. 
Most laptops have 8GB out of the box. And the few which have 16GB out of the box are priced above 85-90k. I was thinking more like 65k budget. Increased it because of covid induced price changes. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 21, 2020)

HP Omen Ryzen 5 Hexa Core - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650 Ti) 15-en0001AX Gaming Laptop Rs.87716  Price in India - Buy HP Omen Ryzen 5 Hexa Core - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650 Ti) 15-en0001AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

It has another M.2 slot & a free RAM slot, no 2.5" drive bay though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> So that means, I should really prefer 16GB Ram.


Many gaming laptops should have at least easy ram upgrading capability without taking it to the service centre.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Many gaming laptops should have at least easy ram upgrading capability without taking it to the service centre.


Okay. Point. 
And what about availability of similar Ram specs? 
I saw some 3200mah ram sodimm available on Newegg India. 

Also, I researched a bit. There seem to be only three lineups for R5 4600H laptops in India as of now. 
HP omen gaming
HP pavillion gaming
Asus tuf a15 gaming

I have been looking at the tuf series since long, various reviews say about thermals. Then there's that thing that R5 TUFs are okay in thermals, not as bad as R7 TUFs. 

About HP omen, I like the good sized arrow keys, but they removed the numberpad for scroll lock panel, which I'm not comfortable with right now. But not something that totally removes it from consideration. 

HP pavilion gaming has that central hinge, about which, I've heard complains of too much screen flex. And the random port placement. 

Maybe I'm being too choosy, but if only Lenovo launches their legion 5 soon. Those models really seem good overall. 

Is there any point going for intel variant?
And any ideas about legion 5 launch? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2020)

You can ignore newegg India site, it just shows prices in rupees with nothing else different from newegg USA site(aka it is still import).

@omega44-xt mentioned that thermal performance also seems to depend on combination of graphics card & processor.

Intel 8th gen is certainly behind ryzen 4xxx series & I think 10th gen is also not that better. @SaiyanGoku 

No idea about Legion 5 launch but I don't expect overall availability situation to improve at least before Oct.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 22, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Is there any point going for intel variant?
> And any ideas about legion 5 launch?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You said running CPU & RAM heavy tasks in requirements. R5 4600H is similar in performance to i7 10750H, there's almost no way of getting that i7 for that price. So, why even consider Intel?

I was expecting Legion 5 to be launched by now, but there's the pandemic & supply issues worldwide. It makes sense to not launch a laptop in India to increase stocks in developed countries. Even considering India's population, sales of such laptops are very low as people don't earn much & many don't like spending this much on a laptop, there are other points as well.

Omen has better build & thermals compared to Pavilion or A15. A15's R5 + 1650/1650Ti models have decent thermals. Only time will tell when the situation improves, too much uncertainities.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 23, 2020)

I looked around, Couldn't find any review of the HP Omen 4600H + 8GB RAM + 512GB SSD + 4GB 1650Ti model.
HP Omen Ryzen 5 Hexa Core - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650 Ti) 15-en0001AX Gaming Laptop Rs.87716  Price in India - Buy HP Omen Ryzen 5 Hexa Core - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650 Ti) 15-en0001AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com 

All reputed reviews I could find were either for Intel models, High-end AMD variants not yet launched in India, or Indian YouTubers listing out specs ( with "doston ... Dekhne ko mil jayega doston" for everything from stickers to processor) 

I'm unable to decide if I should:
1. Buy HP Omen now, deal with the screen (it's marked as 250 nits. 45%NTSC is not a problem, but lower screen brightness is worrying. I have a hp laptop with a similar screen, viewing angles are bad). 
2. Wait for Legion, But I checked the PSREF thing via a link from Reddit. It has similar screen mentioned(60FPS, 45% NTSC, 250 nits) FPS is not at all an issue, 60 is fine for me. brightness is my concern.
3. Buy HP Pavilion similar model. which really sounds weird, I read the other thread, about the issue with channel sharing between NVMe and SATA. I might not use the SATA port now, but surely in the future. It feels weird (frustrating?) to put in more than 50k and still get sub-standard design choices. 

I kind of revived my old laptop, but it's really buggy now, and not at all dependable


----------



## 123hero (Aug 26, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> I looked around, Couldn't find any review of the HP Omen 4600H + 8GB RAM + 512GB SSD + 4GB 1650Ti model.
> HP Omen Ryzen 5 Hexa Core - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650 Ti) 15-en0001AX Gaming Laptop Rs.87716  Price in India - Buy HP Omen Ryzen 5 Hexa Core - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650 Ti) 15-en0001AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
> 
> All reputed reviews I could find were either for Intel models, High-end AMD variants not yet launched in India, or Indian YouTubers listing out specs ( with "doston ... Dekhne ko mil jayega doston" for everything from stickers to processor)
> ...



I have an HP Pavilion Gaming with R5 4600H + 4GB 1650 + 1 TB HDD.  I will be installing SSD in a couple of days time and that should definitely put to rest the slot sharing issue. I have also posted a reply on the other thread,  i received from HP forums (by an HP employee) that I should be able to used the 1 TB HDD along with a 1 TB SSD as a boot drive without any hassles.

The thermals are decent on the HP Pavilion. The keyboard does get warm with heavy usage on the NUM keys side (RHS), so the W A S D portion (LHS) remains cool most of the times. I havent pushed the CPU GPU to the max limits so cannot comment yet on the same though, but even without the SSD, the usage is pretty smooth execpt during start up.

As for the screen - it is definitely "NOT BAD" as the specs make it sound and is perfectly bright for indoor usage. Its an IPS panel hence will have good viewing angles. The only caveat here is color accuracy since the screen by default is set to a warmer color temperature (can be tweaked through the AMD/NVIDIA apps) hence it would be recommended to get an additional monitor incase if you wish to do some color correction / color grading during editing. I set the brightness to around 30-40% brightness since 100% brightness often hurts my eyes. (As colors /screen preference are personal preferance - I suggest you to visit some MBO or HP store have a look at the screens and then decide on a purchase. Screen will look slightly dull in the showrooms due to the extremely bright lighting.)

As for the availability option there was an HP OMEN with  Ryzen 5 4600H + 4 GB 1660TI GPU + 512 GB SSD which was great value at around INR 86K since nothing else with similar specs are available at the price.

Only ASUS offered the R5 4600H laptops but they are all OOS or ridiculously overpriced (north of 80K). 

I dont foresee Lenovo Legion 5 with R5 4600H or the Acer Nitro 5 with R5 4600H being launched anytime soon, since the market here in India is very limited for high performance laptops. Companies would be better off selling these in developed markets.

Offline stores do have the ASUS TUF A15 model with R5 4600H but pricing would differ based on where you are located.

In the 60-70K price only the R5 4600H laptops make sense since other options are either under powered (Intel i5 10300H /AMD R5 3550H) or are above 80K (Intel i7 10750H)


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 26, 2020)

123hero said:


> I should be able to used the 1 TB HDD along with a 1 TB SSD as a boot drive without any hassles


You should, its even listed on the official amazon description for this product  -:


*"Powerful Dual Storage Options*
Get maximum storage capabilities to store any game you want. This gaming machine comes with 1TB HDD drive storage option and can be upgraded upto 1TB HDD + 1TB SSD easily (need to be purchased separately)".


----------



## 123hero (Aug 26, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> You should, its even listed on the official amazon description for this product  -:
> 
> 
> *"Powerful Dual Storage Options*
> Get maximum storage capabilities to store any game you want. This gaming machine comes with 1TB HDD drive storage option and can be upgraded upto 1TB HDD + 1TB SSD easily (need to be purchased separately)".



The truth is that, Amazon / Flipkart often have incorrect descriptions for products which could be grossly misleading and buyers could be inconvenienced. Unfortunately, the due diligence by companies are relatively poor and often rely on unsatisfied users or other reviwers to correct the information.

The most glaring errors are with the screen refresh rates/brightness/HDD drive speeds which are often mentioned incorrectly. It is always recommended to check the specification from the official website or product manual before buying.

I dont trust the online retailers much with the specs since the online retail website operators like Amazon / Flipkart are, technically speaking, not allowed to SELL and have different entities called "sellers". The description and specs are updated by sellers and not directly by Amazon /Flipkart AFAIK.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 26, 2020)

123hero said:


> The truth is that, Amazon / Flipkart often have incorrect descriptions for products which could be grossly misleading and buyers could be inconvenienced. Unfortunately, the due diligence by companies are relatively poor and often rely on unsatisfied users or other reviwers to correct the information.


Yes the description on HP Pavilion - 15-ec1052ax Product Specifications | HP® Customer Support is officially more helpful.



123hero said:


> The most glaring errors are with the screen refresh rates/brightness/HDD drive speeds which are often mentioned incorrectly. It is always recommended to check the specification from the official website or product manual before buying.
> 
> I don't trust the online retailers much with the specs since the online retail website operators like Amazon / Flipkart are, technically speaking, not allowed to SELL and have different entities called "sellers".


Yes, I have also theorized such.  They do not sell the product themselves and that's sellers why sellers like  retailnet(flipkart) &  Appario Retail Private Ltd (amazon) exist.



123hero said:


> The description and specs are updated by sellers and not directly by Amazon /Flipkart AFAIK.


I think the descriptions are updated by the official company (like hp for this particular lappy) instead, though it being more like a advert than a product description.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> I think the descriptions are updated by the official company (like hp for this particular lappy) instead, though it being more like a advert than a product description.


No, that is not true. The descriptions are updated by the seller who may just copy paste the info or fill only the most essential/basic info. Manufacturer company only updates info on its own official site & nowhere else, this is to avoid any potential legal issue arising out of some disagreement between buyer & online selling platform.


----------



## 123hero (Aug 26, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Yes, I have also theorized such.  They do not sell the product themselves and that's sellers why sellers like  retailnet(flipkart) &  Appario Retail Private Ltd (amazon) exist.



Actually, these companies being foreign entities or beneficiary of funding from overseas, they are not legally allowed to sell products directly to end consumers and their role is limited to just "_providing and maintaining an infrastructure for an online market place_". They have found out some loop hole in the rules which enables them to fund some sellers/ set up selling entities like Cloud Tail, Appario etc... This enables them to deep discount products and gain market share.




abhitruechamp said:


> I think the descriptions are updated by the official company (like hp for this particular lappy) instead, though it being more like a advert than a product description.



Descriptions are always maintained and uploaded by the seller. You can report to Amazon/Flipkart for any inconsistency / incorrect /false/misleading information being mentioned on their websites for taking actions against the seller. 
But legally speaking, any dispute arising out of such confusions is purely between the "customer" and the "seller", Amazon/Flipkart is not a party to any such dispute and it is not possible to sue if you decide to go to court. But in 99.99% of the cases, Amazon/FK does intervene and mediate and sort the issue out to avoid inconvenience to customers. 

I have found one issue and cannot verify the authenticity for the same but on the user review of this product - >*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Legion-Graphi...=1598425914&sprefix=lenovo+le,aps,1216&sr=8-3

A user has mentioned that the product being sold is not covered by Lenovo India and they have declined to honour warranty.  This seems to be like a one off scenario, but it could make some customers lose trust on online websites.

*www.amazon.in/product-reviews/B07W...e=all_reviews&pageNumber=1#reviews-filter-bar
The best method is to search online reviews for models -> cross check on company website - >see the laptop in person by visiting a store -purchase wherever it is cheaper. 

The general rule of thumb is that offline retailer prices tend to be around 20% higher than what is online, but you can bargain with offline retailers to match or be closer to the online price. Always check company websites for prices as well. Offline retailers often mislead ignorant buyers. I recently went to a Lenovo showroom and they guy there quoted me INR 78000 for the Legion Y540 which at the time was selling for around INR 66000 then. He immediately offered to drop the price to match what was available at the Lenovo website. Just imagine, if someone didnt bother checking the website then they could have been easily robbed of their 10-12000 rupees.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2020)

123hero said:


> A user has mentioned that the product being sold is not covered by Lenovo India and they have declined to honour warranty. This seems to be like a one off scenario, but it could make some customers lose trust on online websites.


If the seller is/was Appario Retail then any such issue is result of lenovo India site/customer care not being updated about latest models. Amazon own sellers(Appario & Cloudtail) only sell proper gst invoice products which means tax has already been paid to the govt so a company cannot so easily deny any warranty claim for such products. But yes there are some examples where some seller sold some not officially authorized for sale in India models but for those sellers chances of getting a proper gst invoice is also very low.



123hero said:


> Actually, these companies being foreign entities or beneficiary of funding from overseas, they are not legally allowed to sell products directly to end consumers and their role is limited to just "_providing and maintaining an infrastructure for an online market place_". They have found out some loop hole in the rules which enables them to fund some sellers/ set up selling entities like Cloud Tail, Appario etc... This enables them to deep discount products and gain market share.


FDI in Retail is not allowed above 51% & that too with lots of conditions. This is one of the major reasons why Indian retail market is so inefficient & unreasonably priced. Only in India one can lose 10k by simply buying a laptop in an offline store without checking official site/amazon/flipkart first. Such things never happen in walmart stores in USA(which btw was always interested in opening its stores in India under multi-retail but backed out because of this stupid 51% rule. Even now they are hoping to make an indirect entry via flipkart but obviously that will still be nowhere close to their own wallmart stores like in USA). This myth of deep discounting & gaining market share is mainly propagated by your local offline retail store owners who don't want to lose their business because of availability of better options. After all who is going to buy a 50k laptop from a store whose salesperson only job is to confuse the unsuspecting buyer & then sell them overpriced inefficient model(which are probably most of them on display) simply because of higher commission & that too with no return policy when one can choose a model of their liking from a wallmart store with 90 days no questions asked return policy.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> No, that is not true. The descriptions are updated by the seller who may just copy paste the info or fill only the most essential/basic info. Manufacturer company only updates info on its own official site & nowhere else, this is to avoid any potential legal issue arising out of some disagreement between buyer & online selling platform.





123hero said:


> Descriptions are always maintained and uploaded by the seller.




Oh............ If the seller do it themselves, they do a rather good job of creating a catchy advertisement.



123hero said:


> Actually, these companies being foreign entities or beneficiary of funding from overseas, they are not legally allowed to sell products directly to end consumers and their role is limited to just "_providing and maintaining an infrastructure for an online market place_". They have found out some loop hole in the rules which enables them to fund some sellers/ set up selling entities like Cloud Tail, Appario etc... This enables them to deep discount products and gain market share.


Interesting.................



123hero said:


> But legally speaking, any dispute arising out of such confusions is purely between the "customer" and the "seller", Amazon/Flipkart is not a party to any such dispute and it is not possible to sue if you decide to go to court. But in 99.99% of the cases, Amazon/FK does intervene and mediate and sort the issue out to avoid inconvenience to customers.


Ofc they interwine, they want to maintain their PR.



123hero said:


> A user has mentioned that the product being sold is not covered by Lenovo India and they have declined to honour warranty. This seems to be like a one off scenario, but it could make some customers lose trust on online websites.


Actually not getting warranty for products purchased online happens a lot, though it is usually the manufacturer not having a portal where you can claim your warrenty.



whitestar_999 said:


> FDI in Retail is not allowed above 51% & that too with lots of conditions. This is one of the major reasons why Indian retail market is so inefficient & unreasonably priced. Only in India one can lose 10k by simply buying a laptop in an offline store without checking official site/amazon/flipkart first. Such things never happen in walmart stores in USA(which btw was always interested in opening its stores in India under multi-retail but backed out because of this stupid 51% rule. Even now they are hoping to make an indirect entry via flipkart but obviously that will still be nowhere close to their own wallmart stores like in USA).


Interesting. Though it is a direct consequence of government trying to encourage opening of domestic products and services, though we all know how badly have the government in India has failed in this quest.



whitestar_999 said:


> After all who is going to buy a 50k laptop from a store whose salesperson only job is to confuse the unsuspecting buyer & then sell them overpriced inefficient model(which are probably most of them on display) simply because of higher commission & that too with no return policy when one can choose a model of their liking from a wallmart store with 90 days no questions asked return policy.


Of course, I have experienced it first hand. Generally speaking buying tech related products are a huge mistake bcoz of how deceiving these salesmen are. You know what's worst though? The elderly people or ppl. with little to no know-how of tech HAVE to buy from offline retailers , either that's bcoz they don't trust online retailers(which is more likely the case) or bcoz they do not have the proficiency of buying products online. These are the most easy people to deceive for salemen, and they do it openly. Recently an older member of my family decided to purchase a laptop offline (bcoz they thought claiming warranty and general part replacement would be too much of a hassel or not even possible online) and I said ok, but lemme talk to him. To no one's surprise the product was the "latest" one and he had " only one left" , and I had only so much time to decide. Needless to say I bought a much cheaper lappy with even better specifications online.


----------



## 123hero (Aug 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> If the seller is/was Appario Retail then any such issue is result of lenovo India site/customer care not being updated about latest models. Amazon own sellers(Appario & Cloudtail) only sell proper gst invoice products which means tax has already been paid to the govt so a company cannot so easily deny any warranty claim for such products. But yes there are some examples where some seller sold some not officially authorized for sale in India models but for those sellers chances of getting a proper gst invoice is also very low.
> 
> 
> FDI in Retail is not allowed above 51% & that too with lots of conditions. This is one of the major reasons why Indian retail market is so inefficient & unreasonably priced. Only in India one can lose 10k by simply buying a laptop in an offline store without checking official site/amazon/flipkart first. Such things never happen in walmart stores in USA(which btw was always interested in opening its stores in India under multi-retail but backed out because of this stupid 51% rule. Even now they are hoping to make an indirect entry via flipkart but obviously that will still be nowhere close to their own wallmart stores like in USA). This myth of deep discounting & gaining market share is mainly propagated by your local offline retail store owners who don't want to lose their business because of availability of better options. After all who is going to buy a 50k laptop from a store whose salesperson only job is to confuse the unsuspecting buyer & then sell them overpriced inefficient model(which are probably most of them on display) simply because of higher commission & that too with no return policy when one can choose a model of their liking from a wallmart store with 90 days no questions asked return policy.



IMHO, taxation does not legally mandate the OEM to provide warranty services.

I studied Retail Management in detail during my graduation, I have first hand knowledge of how inefficient the offline markets are . The "conditions" stipulated by the govt are simply designed to prevent the entry of the online retailers, because the offline retailers have a significant lobbying power with the Govt. Some conditions like 30% local sourcing sound good on paper, but when you get into the integrities, you realise that its just not feasible for companies. The mere fact that many offline retailers - not just related to tech,  are able to match prices that are available online, reveals how high the markups are.

In case of electronics equipment where the  products and users have a steep learning curve, the situation is worsened. However things will gradually improve. In the early parts of the decade, the situation was similar, with people having comparatively lesser knowledge about mobile phones, though it has greatly improved by now. My father who is not that tech savvy now understands that phones with 2GB RAM wont work decently these days. Unfortunately, if I had not reached out on Digit forum, i would have still ended up buying some crappy and overpriced shit. We would need to wait for some more time for the markets to mature and customers to get educated.


----------



## 123hero (Aug 26, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Recently an older member of my family decided to purchase a laptop offline (bcoz they thought claiming warranty and general part replacement would be too much of a hassel or not even possible online) and I said ok, but lemme talk to him. To no one's surprise the product was the "latest" one and he had " only one left" , and I had only so much time to decide. Needless to say I bought a much cheaper lappy with even better specifications online.



I have had a pretty bad experience on this one. I had bought an HP Pavilion G6-2301AX from offline store in 2013 and it developed some issue. While I was able to avail a free repair as it was under warranty, the HP ASS was just horrible with the repairs, and ended up burning up the MoBo- this is after they took a whopping 2 months for repairs. I finally decided to take it to the shop I bought from. The shopkeeper did speak to someone very senior at HP, and boy, they "magically" managed to fix everything in just 2 days. The shopkeeper made sure that everything was working fine and also managed to get the warranty extended for 1 year as a compensation.

While this was way back, I am still not sure, whether HP will be able to still offer such personalized service even today.

Sadly, the shopkeeper exited the business in late 2018 for reasons unknown.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 26, 2020)

123hero said:


> I have had a pretty bad experience on this one. I had bought an HP Pavilion G6-2301AX from offline store in 2013 and it developed some issue. While I was able to avail a free repair as it was under warranty, the HP ASS was just horrible with the repairs, and ended up burning up the MoBo- this is after they took a whopping 2 months for repairs. I finally decided to take it to the shop I bought from. The shopkeeper did speak to someone very senior at HP, and boy, they "magically" managed to fix everything in just 2 days. The shopkeeper made sure that everything was working fine and also managed to get the warranty extended for 1 year as a compensation.
> 
> While this was way back, I am still not sure, whether HP will be able to still offer such personalized service even today.
> 
> Sadly, the shopkeeper exited the business in late 2018 for reasons unknown.


Wow , so in this case going to the offline retailer DID seem to more good. Maybe there is a reason we should listen to the elders


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 26, 2020)

123hero said:


> IMHO, taxation does not legally mandate the OEM to provide warranty services.
> 
> I studied Retail Management in detail during my graduation, I have first hand knowledge of how inefficient the offline markets are . The "conditions" stipulated by the govt are simply designed to prevent the entry of the online retailers, because the offline retailers have a significant lobbying power with the Govt. Some conditions like 30% local sourcing sound good on paper, but when you get into the integrities, you realise that its just not feasible for companies. The mere fact that many offline retailers - not just related to tech,  are able to match prices that are available online, reveals how high the markups are.
> 
> In case of electronics equipment where the  products and users have a steep learning curve, the situation is worsened. However things will gradually improve. In the early parts of the decade, the situation was similar, with people having comparatively lesser knowledge about mobile phones, though it has greatly improved by now. My father who is not that tech savvy now understands that phones with 2GB RAM wont work decently these days. Unfortunately, if I had not reached out on Digit forum, i would have still ended up buying some crappy and overpriced shit. We would need to wait for some more time for the markets to mature and customers to get educated.


Oh, interesting to hear opinion of someone who has studied this field in higher education.




123hero said:


> Unfortunately, if I had not reached out on Digit forum, i would have still ended up buying some crappy and overpriced shit.


True for me too. I always make sure I ask someone from the digit community before buying something, be it asking agent001, digit form or digit TG group. Saves me a hellalot of headache.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2020)

123hero said:


> The shopkeeper did speak to someone very senior at HP, and boy, they "magically" managed to fix everything in just 2 days. The shopkeeper made sure that everything was working fine and also managed to get the warranty extended for 1 year as a compensation.


Those were good old days, nowadays it is rare to find such shopkeepers. Majority of offline shopkeepers you will find nowadays are likely to be similar to one @abhitruechamp mentioned.


----------



## 123hero (Aug 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Those were good old days, nowadays it is rare to find such shopkeepers. Majority of offline shopkeepers you will find nowadays are likely to be similar to one @abhitruechamp mentioned.



The guys nowadays are just interested to rip off unknowing customers. Not want to reiterate the entire rant again though. 

But generally, shopkeepers are more attentive and do help customers in case they run into troubles.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2020)

123hero said:


> The guys nowadays are just interested to rip off unknowing customers. Not want to reiterate the entire rant again though.
> 
> But generally, shopkeepers are more attentive and do help customers in case they run into troubles.


Maybe in smaller cities, never seen such helpful shopkeepers in metro cities especially big showrooms.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 28, 2020)

Sorry guys, I got busy, had a deadline today noon. My old laptop worked okay till a few hours back when it (finally?) died completely. Needless to say, I need to buy within a few days now.

3 options which are currently available:
1. Buy HP Omen 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/512GB SSD/Windows 10/NVIDIA GTX 1650ti 4GB/Shadow Black/2.36 kg), 15-en0001AX Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
2. HP Pavilion Gaming 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/512GB SSD/Windows 10/144Hz/NVIDIA GTX 1650ti 4GB/Shadow Black), 15-ec1051AX
3. Lenovo IdeaPad Gaming 3 AMD Ryzen 5 15.6" IPS Full HD Laptop (8GB/256GB SSD + 1TB HDD/GeForce GTX 1650 Ti 4GB Graphics/Windows10/MS Office/Onyx Black), 82EY0078IN

I see pavilion has just two USB A ports, which is less for a gaming laptop, but not a deal breaker. Lenovo has ports at the correct places. and Omen has at ports, but at all the wrong places. Also, I read the posts above, and it got me scared ab out buying a laptop. But that's not practical. 

A couple more doubts: 
D1. I will have to put in 8GB more of memory. since none of the laptops have a 16 GB variant available.
How to do that? I'm concerned about latency mismatches, instability, and all those things. I'm hoping that I would be able to keep the included 8GB stick and add a new one, instead of buying a 16GB kit and having to find usage of the included 8GB stick

D2. Does the omen have a HDD bay (since it has a smaller 52 WHr battery. HP website doesn't mention.




123hero said:


> I have an HP Pavilion Gaming with R5 4600H + 4GB 1650 + 1 TB HDD.  I will be installing SSD in a couple of days time and that should definitely put to rest the slot sharing issue.



How did it go?
I need to ask a few more questions. How are the viewing angles (the way you see it, forget the IPS tag )
What is the memory configuration. Is there an additional slot? heating issues apart from the numpad area getting hot. Any thermal throttling?

How are boot speeds, performance benchmarks after the upgrade(cinebenchR15?)


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 28, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Sorry guys, I got busy, had a deadline today noon. My old laptop worked okay till a few hours back when it (finally?) died completely. Needless to say, I need to buy within a few days now.
> 
> 3 options which are currently available:
> 1. Buy HP Omen 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/512GB SSD/Windows 10/NVIDIA GTX 1650ti 4GB/Shadow Black/2.36 kg), 15-en0001AX Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> ...


Omen has the best build & thermals for the price point. HP Pavilion has a 144Hz (good for gaming, but you are looking for a workstation) & Lenovo provides the cheapest option with the highest storage capacity. All 3 of them likely have the low quality 60-70% sRGB displays.

1. Any DDR4 3200MHz laptop RAM stick will work, not many options in Indian market though. Most are 2400 or 2666MHz. I have never encountered RAM sticks never working together, it is a very rare issue, but does happen. I have seen 2x RAMs with diff frequencies working together at freq of lower one.
Amazon.in: Buy ADATA 8GB DDR4 modules for notebooks 3200MHZ Laptop Memory (AD4S320038G22-RGN) Online at Low Prices in India | A-DATA Reviews & Ratings

2. Check any review, you will see lack of a 2.5" drive bay. It has just 2x M.2 slot, 1 slot will be populated by 512GB SSD.

If you want to save money, Lenovo will suffice your needs.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 28, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Omen has the best build & thermals for the price point. HP Pavilion has a 144Hz (good for gaming, but you are looking for a workstation) & Lenovo provides the cheapest option with the highest storage capacity. All 3 of them likely have the low quality 60-70% sRGB displays.
> 
> 1. Any DDR4 3200MHz laptop RAM stick will work, not many options in Indian market though. Most are 2400 or 2666MHz. I have never encountered RAM sticks never working together, it is a very rare issue, but does happen. I have seen 2x RAMs with diff frequencies working together at freq of lower one.
> Amazon.in: Buy ADATA 8GB DDR4 modules for notebooks 3200MHZ Laptop Memory (AD4S320038G22-RGN) Online at Low Prices in India | A-DATA Reviews & Ratings
> ...



Do you think there are large trade-offs with going with lenovo? 
Some can be Build quality, thermals. Anything else? After sale service of HP is better than lenovo or at par? 

I'm gearing towards omen. Right now, I've kind of made up my mind about the lack of number keys. And port placement can be worked around. 

Lack of HDD bay is holding me off. 512 gigs is fine for most programs That I want to keep installed along with workspaces, libraries, etc. 

Btw, I was looking at this very ram, and one more by kingston(which is higher priced at 6k)

Which leaves music . I guess I'll have to do with that? 
Maybe buy some cheap ssd if someone makes a not so performance oriented ssd for cheap. 
Anyone here bought the omen? 
I see two people have bought pavilion. 
I'm hoping they'll post reviews. @abhitruechamp @123hero 

I had lenovo G510. It had it's own peculiarities. It's own mood of operations. . Build wasn't great. Keyboard was awesome. 

Anyways, do you guys recommend local shops or online? 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 123hero (Aug 28, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> 3 options which are currently available:
> 1. Buy HP Omen 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/512GB SSD/Windows 10/NVIDIA GTX 1650ti 4GB/Shadow Black/2.36 kg), 15-en0001AX Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> 2. HP Pavilion Gaming 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/512GB SSD/Windows 10/144Hz/NVIDIA GTX 1650ti 4GB/Shadow Black), 15-ec1051AX
> 3. Lenovo IdeaPad Gaming 3 AMD Ryzen 5 15.6" IPS Full HD Laptop (8GB/256GB SSD + 1TB HDD/GeForce GTX 1650 Ti 4GB Graphics/Windows10/MS Office/Onyx Black), 82EY0078IN
> I see pavilion has just two USB A ports, which is less for a gaming laptop, but not a deal breaker. Lenovo has ports at the correct places. and Omen has at ports, but at all the wrong places. Also, I read the posts above, and it got me scared ab out buying a laptop. But that's not practical.



The Lenovo one seems to be a recent launch, but its slightly bulkier than the HP Pavilion ones. If money is tight, I would recommend to go ahead with the Lenovo one since it is the least expensive at 70K at the moment. Thermals on the same would be better than the ASUS TUF models but slightly less effective than the Pavilion. OMEN has the best thermals amongst the currently available R5 4600H models.

2 USB A ports should be more than sufficient in most of the cases (1 port for the mouse and 1 for a Pen Drive / any other device). 

What I have found is that, in most laptops that have adjacent positioned USB ports - its difficult to connect 2 Pen Drives side by side. Not a big issue that cannot be fixed by using an extension cable. (Personal experience, could be different for other users + depends also on the PEN DRIVE / device being used)



mastercool8695 said:


> How did it go?
> I need to ask a few more questions. How are the viewing angles (the way you see it, forget the IPS tag )
> What is the memory configuration. Is there an additional slot? heating issues apart from the numpad area getting hot. Any thermal throttling?
> 
> How are boot speeds, performance benchmarks after the upgrade(cinebenchR15?)



Performing just as expected. No worries or hassles or disappointments viewed as of now, except for slight niggles like- left speaker is slightly louder than the right speaker, slow HDD (I knew the on board HDD was slow so cant complain), some bloatware software like McAfee / VPN service which I promptly uninstalled. 

Viewing angles are decent and the screen is excellent,  considering that I was using a 1366 x 786 resolution TN panel before. Screen preferance is subjective, what I like could be very different from what you would want in a screen. I recommend visiting an HP showroom / offline retailer and have a look at any of the OMEN or the HP Pavilion Gaming laptops on sale - doesnt matter which processor since almost all of them have the same 60Hz 250 nits screen, 60-70% sRGB coverage screen. You could also make an enquiry if they are willing to match the online price for the laptops.

The laptop I purchased has only a 1 TB 5400RPM SATA HDD storage out of the box since it was base variant.  I got it for 61K on amazon. I have ordered a 512GB SSD to be used as boot drive, it is currently under transit and should reach me by Monday. I will update by 4th / 5th Sep since I am usually busy during the weekdays + this is my first time cloning a HDD onto a SSD, so I could end up taking some more time. 

I dont expect a significant jump in the CineBench scores. I slightly PC Mark would be a slightly better option to test the scores.

Total cost :  Laptop: INR 61000 + SSD  512GB : INR 5500 = INR 66500 for a config of R5 4600H + 512GB SSD + 1 TB HDD + 4GB GTX 1650)


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 28, 2020)

123hero said:


> The Lenovo one seems to be a recent launch, but its slightly bulkier than the HP Pavilion ones. If money is tight, I would recommend to go ahead with the Lenovo one since it is the least expensive at 70K at the moment. Thermals on the same would be better than the ASUS TUF models but slightly less effective than the Pavilion. OMEN has the best thermals amongst the currently available R5 4600H models.
> 
> 2 USB A ports should be more than sufficient in most of the cases (1 port for the mouse and 1 for a Pen Drive / any other device).
> 
> ...


BTW, fresh install is preferred for that.

What are the cinebench scores with current setup? R15.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 29, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Maybe in smaller cities, never seen such helpful shopkeepers in metro cities especially big showrooms.


Nah, in my city the situation is very bad(not a village city, but not a metropolitian like delhi, mumbai etc), and I thought till now that there would be less deceiving in big cities cause of the competition there.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 30, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> I see two people have bought pavilion.
> I'm hoping they'll post reviews. @abhitruechamp @123hero


OK, here is one on ur request 

1.(Biggest pro) Build quality is really great along with sleek and sturdy looks screen flex is too much but as @123hero said , maybe its the case with lappies with single hinge . Keyboard flex dosen't exist on this model.

2.Speaking about keyboard its really good for me , with good tactile feedback. Its not mechanical or anything and keycaps wobbles a little bit but overall pretty slick keyboard

3.Now lets come to the software . ITS CRAP. This model is infested with useless apps which add nothing to the UX. The OS was not at all updated and I didn't even got the update for ver. 2004, at last giving up I had to install windows update assistant which updates all systems to a newer windows ver. I had to even do a system restore at one point (but maybe its was chocolaty's fault more then HPs lol). They did some BSes like removing performance and battery profiles in the power menu and replacing it with HPs own. M$ office app and McAFee were included along with express VPN , but they had no license in them, making this OS basically a advert for HP. Even Omen command center which is generally applauded , was a waste in this configuration.  It can be noted that U can clean install , if you wanna go that path , but even u have the B a double l s to do it, its still an inconvenience and I think HP is just trading good user experience here for pure cheap marketing.

4.The processor and graphics card is pretty great with the bottleneck here being the RAM which U can upgrade down the line, but it isn't listed on H.P's official website how much u can upgrade, and U can't believe the amazon page. So, I would like to know if someone knows till how much capacity the RAM is upgradable  as we WILL upgrade the RAM down the line . If RAM is upgradable to say 32 gigs , I would suggest U to go for the gtx 1050 ti model, as its not much costly and ryzen 5 4600H is a pretty good processor. The SSD and HDD(7200RPM) are both 'good'.

5. The display is 144hz which is real good with viewing angles that I can only describe as 'wew'. The display is not color corrected , but its passable.

6. Speakers give out sound. B&O audio control application dosen't even support audio compression, and I just cannot install realtek one.

7. Touch pad is very good for me, but keep that in mind that I have not used touchpads much.

8. Webcam is abominable , but it ain't particularly useful for me. Lack of webcam cover and not support for windows hello is a real bummer. Microphone is ok tho.

9. Battery is not great with it being up for what I believe is 3.9(lol) hrs with only utube videos)
5.Its not what I would describe as exactly easy to carry, but yeah, I am too sleepy now.

Overall a solid recommendation from me, if U can put up with a few quirks (bad webcam, software , not color corrected display, not exactly portable) and if you come to know if  and how much U can upgrade the RAM down the line (8gigs ain't horrible now, but its nearing its death as 16 gigs become min you can have).


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 31, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> OK, here is one on ur request
> 
> 1.(Biggest pro) Build quality is really great along with sleek and sturdy looks screen flex is too much but as @123hero said , maybe its the case with lappies with single hinge . Keyboard flex dosen't exist on this model.
> 
> ...


Oops . Pardon me *@omega44-xt* , and also @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku @RumbaMon19. I had resolved to give ya credits towards the end but at the "5th" point I promptly forgot about it.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 31, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> OK, here is one on ur request
> 
> 1.(Biggest pro) Build quality is really great along with sleek and sturdy looks screen flex is too much but as @123hero said , maybe its the case with lappies with single hinge . Keyboard flex dosen't exist on this model.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. 

Sorry, I didn't post earlier, I ordered Omen en0001ax yesterday evening. 
I was torn between HP pavillion for 72k(the most appropriate priced model right now, since the 61k model isn't available) and Omen for 76k. 
I don't have a system even for normal work right now. Only have access to home laptop(shared).
It was getting to my head. So, slept during the afternoon tomorrow, woke up to see only one available. Ordered it. . 

Let's see how it fares when it arrives.
I really didn't care about refresh rates or color gamut as, I do have access to external monitor if I need that. Neither of the 4600h models currently available are good in this. So, I guess that's fine.

I'm still confused. I think I will be for the time being. But, I'm hoping the omen works fine. And the hinge issue isn't too much of a deal breaker.

BTW, thanks everyone (@whitestar_999, @123hero, @abhitruechamp, @omega44-xt, all) for suggestions and all. I hope my decision was correct. 
I'll post a review when I get it (or Saturday)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 31, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> 4.The processor and graphics card is pretty great with the bottleneck here being the RAM which U can upgrade down the line, but it isn't listed on H.P's official website how much u can upgrade, and U can't believe the amazon page. So, I would like to know if someone knows till how much capacity the RAM is upgradable  as we WILL upgrade the RAM down the line . If RAM is upgradable to say 32 gigs , I would suggest U to go for the gtx 1050 ti model, as its not much costly and ryzen 5 4600H is a pretty good processor. The SSD and HDD(7200RPM) are both 'good'.


Update : HP, support is useless as expected.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 31, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Update : HP, support is useless as expected.


Check service manual. I'll link it here in some time. 
That one says upto 32gb. 
Also, for proper support, go to forums. Whatsapp chat is just pure bullshit for most companies. HP has atleast someone on the other end. Lenovo just has a bot, AFAIK. Couldn't ever get to a human.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 31, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't post earlier, I ordered Omen en0001ax yesterday evening.
> I was torn between HP pavillion for 72k(the most appropriate priced model right now, since the 61k model isn't available) and Omen for 76k.
> ...


 N.P, I feel you. I have been in this situation many times. Omen one is a not a bad laptop AFAIK, and if you can spend the extra dough for it , it would be better  ig.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 31, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> N.P, I feel you. I have been in this situation many times. Omen one is a not a bad laptop AFAIK, and if you can spend the extra dough for it , it would be better ig.


Actually, if the 61k pavilion was available, I would have bought it. That would have saved me some money for the ram and ssd, still totalling below omen. XD
If only lenovo had Legion 5 available . I think that might have made the decision easier. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 31, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Check service manual. I'll link it here in some time.
> That one says upto 32gb.


Thanks! On amazon page it says 16. Now I can finally recommend to it someone wholeheartedly lol.



mastercool8695 said:


> Also, for proper support, go to forums. Whatsapp chat is just pure bullshit for most companies. HP has atleast someone on the other end. Lenovo just has a bot, AFAIK. Couldn't ever get to a human.


This was the first time I used whatsapp support for customer support, and I think a bot here would have been better lol, she took 5mins to more to respond to a single message and didn't even solve my query but took many details for me. I guess a scammer and whatsapp support are equal lol. By forms U mean asking users or in their official online support?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 31, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Actually, if the 61k pavilion was available, I would have bought it. That would have saved me some money for the ram and ssd, still totalling below omen. XD
> If only lenovo had Legion 5 available . I think that might have made the decision easier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


But I think it dosen't have a equally good processor and graphics card? Wouldn't acer nitro 5 be a equally lucrative option then?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 31, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> This was the first time I used whatsapp support for customer support, and I think a bot here would have been better lol, she took 5mins to more to respond to a single message and didn't even solve my query but took many details for me. I guess a scammer and whatsapp support are equal lol. By forms U mean asking users or in their official online support?



Asking users is more error prone. I haven't yet done that though. Let's wait for one of the experienced people here to reply.
But yes, I see no harm in posting on their forum. I would need to know for my model too. Couldn't find the manual for this year's model, could only find for last gen Ryzen Pavilion which was ec0xxxax.

*support.hp.com/us-en/product/hp-pavilion-gaming-15-ec1000-laptop-pc-series/32612064/manuals
This should have this year's model, manuals, but it still links the last-gen models Should report this.




abhitruechamp said:


> But I think it dosen't have a equally good processor and graphics card? Wouldn't acer nitro 5 be a equally lucrative option then?


It has the same Processor. Graphics card is 1650 (non Ti). 
This one: Robot Check
Nitro 5 isn't available.

Edit: somehow automerge isn't working for me.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 31, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> It has the same Processor. Graphics card is 1650 (non Ti). Nitro 5 isn't available.


Oh, then I assume the extra price is just for ssd, or maybe 144hz?(@68K u get ryzen 5 4600h , gtx1050(non ti) , 1tb hdd & 256gb ssd)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> 4.The processor and graphics card is pretty great with the bottleneck here being the RAM which U can upgrade down the line, but it isn't listed on H.P's official website how much u can upgrade, and U can't believe the amazon page. So, I would like to know if someone knows till how much capacity the RAM is upgradable as we WILL upgrade the RAM down the line . If RAM is upgradable to say 32 gigs , I would suggest U to go for the gtx 1050 ti model, as its not much costly and ryzen 5 4600H is a pretty good processor. The SSD and HDD(7200RPM) are both 'good'.


Paying >50k for any laptop with 1050Ti in 2020 is a waste of money IMO, be it for any purpose. Did you mean 1650Ti?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 31, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Oh, then I assume the extra price is just for ssd, or maybe 144hz?(@68K u get ryzen 5 4600h , gtx1050(non ti) , 1tb hdd & 256gb ssd)



Yes.
144Hz v/s 60Hz
1650Ti v/s 1650
I'm not sure if they've put in GDDR5 ram instead of GDDR6 in the 61 k model. But that seems too much work.
512GB SSD v/s 1TB HDD

@123hero bought that one at the correct time, IMO. I should also have bought it when it was available.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 31, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Paying >50k for any laptop with 1050Ti in 2020 is a waste of money IMO, be it for any purpose. Did you mean 1650Ti?


lol 1650ti


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 31, 2020)

I found the manual for my model here: *h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c06638088.pdf

but when I search for ec1xxx series, this is the manual I get: *h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c06446633 
which has incorrect information, if it's supposed to be for ec1xxx series. I think they put the link mistakenly. If you post in the forums, I think this could be rectified.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 31, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> This one: Robot Check


Yeah, this one is real good @123hero was very lucky lol, it was unavailable when I was in the market too :/


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 31, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> which has incorrect information, if it's supposed to be for ec1xxx series.


How did you came to know the info is wrong?

PS.Something is wrong. Why am I missing those days when manufacturers put up user manuals in the product box?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 31, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Something is wrong. Why am I missing those days when manufacturers put up user manuals in the product box?


I think, Paper wastage. You still get lot's of useless papers in the box though


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 31, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> .



It mentions series as ec0xxx and not 1xxx. It mentions processors as 3550H and 3750H, which are the ones used in last gen units. 
Actually, rest of the infor might still be valid for current gen models, but it isn't mentioned. So, the info doesn't sync up.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 31, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> I think, Paper wastage. You still get lot's of useless papers in the box though


Yeah, btw I used to throw them tho lol.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 31, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> It mentions series as ec0xxx and not 1xxx. It mentions processors as 3550H and 3750H, which are the ones used in last gen units.


Oh, my bad.


----------



## 123hero (Sep 1, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't post earlier, I ordered Omen en0001ax yesterday evening.
> I was torn between HP pavillion for 72k(the most appropriate priced model right now, since the 61k model isn't available) and Omen for 76k.
> ...



Congrats on the purchase. Between the Pavilion at 72K and OMEN at 76K - It surely makes sense going for the OMEN.


----------



## 123hero (Sep 1, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Oh, then I assume the extra price is just for ssd, or maybe 144hz?(@68K u get ryzen 5 4600h , gtx1050(non ti) , 1tb hdd & 256gb ssd)



The 60HZ screen is actually a decent pairing with GTX 1650/ 1650 TI since for getting 100+ FPS you would have to reduce the settings since 1650 isnt a top end GPU. However on the HP OMEN - there is a variant with 1660 TI - which makes sense for a 144Hz screen since 1660 Ti has better performance than 1650 Ti.

This is what I feel on the RYZEN 4600H series from HP (could be wrong also).
The base variants of Pavilion Gaming are being used as product anchor / attention grabbers towards the OMEN line up.

The base variant of Pavilion Gaming (HP ec-1021AX )was launched at a staggering INR 47999 - dunno whether anyone was able to buy it before it went OOS. The again re introduced after a long time at 59999, then at 60999  before going OOS again.

Most people arent able to buy the base variants since they go OOS within max 2 days after being in stock. So naturally they veer towards buying the next available laptops - which are sometimes ridiculously overpriced.  For eg... HP Pavilion Gaming base variant went OOS and then they introduced the slightly better specced laptop (R5 4600H + GTX 1650 + 1 TB HDD 7200RPM + 256GB SSD) at 72999 - a whopping 12 k increase in price just for a SSD which hardly costs INR 5000.

With the Ryzen 5 4600H APU laptops - it has become the game of waiting and seizing the best opportunity.  HP OMEN  with its better thermals are the best bet and VFM  if price isnt a constraint.

Other manufacturers have simply gone on mute. ASUS and Acer seem to have no plans on launching their RYZEN 5 APU laptops any time soon , ASUS did launch them but it wasnt available on stock for even for a month.  Dell has the G5 with R5 4600H but that laptop is as good as DOSA TAWA since the internals are bad.

What is hurting is the fact that alternatives for the R5 4600H are priced way up, at least by  30-40%,  so buying them doesnt really make sense unless you are an Intel fan-boy.

Regards


----------



## 123hero (Sep 1, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Yeah, this one is real good @123hero was very lucky lol, it was unavailable when I was in the market too :/



Lucky isn't a word what I would use, since I was already overshooting by budget by 15K. 

Further I had ordered the ASUS TUF 15 with the R5 4600H + 512 GB SSD at 59K , then it went OOS and had to haggle a bit to get my money back from Reliance digital. Not to mention the immense disappointment though.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm so sure that in maybe month, lenovo legion 5 and acer nitro 5 will become available. And atleast I, if not all of us, would be thinking "had I waited a month...". 
I liked the lenovo design so much. The port selection, port positioning, overall vibe of the device, keyboard, backlighting, thermals, build. 
I've been researching AMD 4000 series based laptops since so long. But my old laptop just had to give in at this very moment somehow.
It might sound like I'm a lot Lenovo fanboy, but really, I'm not. I just really like this lineup. (Y5x0 series).

Its weird lol. I'm getting an HP, but still fantasizing about lenovo in my head 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 2, 2020)

123hero said:


> Most people arent able to buy the base variants since they go OOS within max 2 days after being in stock. So naturally they veer towards buying the next available laptops - which are sometimes ridiculously overpriced. For eg... HP Pavilion Gaming base variant went OOS and then they introduced the slightly better specced laptop (R5 4600H + GTX 1650 + 1 TB HDD 7200RPM + 256GB SSD) at 72999 - a whopping 12 k increase in price just for a SSD which hardly costs INR 5000.


This was the exact variant I bought but it was for 68k , @72 k u get 1650ti.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 2, 2020)

123hero said:


> Lucky isn't a word what I would use, since I was already overshooting by budget by 15K.
> 
> Further I had ordered the ASUS TUF 15 with the R5 4600H + 512 GB SSD at 59K , then it went OOS and had to haggle a bit to get my money back from Reliance digital. Not to mention the immense disappointment though.


What was the GPU model? I also wanted to buy ASUS TUF but it was OOS. I had also struggled to buy pavilion much, it was last in stock, and I didn't have access to the credit card in which the limit was more until 4hrs, so the payment kept on failing. At last when I was trying to fill the correct card details the product was auto cancelled (bcoz of time limit for payment expired) at the exact moment! Now in the amazon page it indicated the product will be back in stock @23 , but I could order the product then to get the product @1 sept. Desperate (the laptop was required ASAP) I ordered the laptop. It turned out the laptop reached me only one day later than the cancelled order .


----------



## 123hero (Sep 2, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> What was the GPU model? I also wanted to buy ASUS TUF but it was OOS. I had also struggled to buy pavilion much, it was last in stock, and I didn't have access to the credit card in which the limit was more until 4hrs, so the payment kept on failing. At last when I was trying to fill the correct card details the product was auto cancelled (bcoz of time limit for payment expired) at the exact moment! Now in the amazon page it indicated the product will be back in stock @23 , but I could order the product then to get the product @1 sept. Desperate (the laptop was required ASAP) I ordered the laptop. It turned out the laptop reached me only one day later than the cancelled order .



The ASUS TUF 15 base variant has the GTX 1650 4 GB DDR6 RAM. There are other ASUS variants available, I think, with the R5 4800HS APU and 1660TI but they are priced above 80K and has terrible thermal performance when compared to competition.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 2, 2020)

@123hero , how much battery life are you getting out of this thing? I don't think I get more than 3.5 hrs doing meets and youtube.

Also have u installed windows 2004 update yet?

Also I have a tip 4 u , when you do install ur ssd ,turn off indexing for ur ssd through windows explorer. My ssd throttled once and was @55 degree @ idle (only 1%ssd usage).. I did troubleshooting and @ last turned indexing off , the temp. dropped by 10 degrees whereas the usage was still 1%.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Also I have a tip 4 u , when you do install ur ssd ,turn off indexing for ur ssd through windows explorer. My ssd throttled once and was @55 degree @ idle (only 1%ssd usage).. I did troubleshooting and @ last turned indexing off , the temp. dropped by 10 degrees whereas the usage was still 1%.


Try this "Everything" tool, you will probably never use windows search again.
*www.voidtools.com/


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try this "Everything" tool, you will probably never use windows search again.
> *www.voidtools.com/


Sir, that's why I disabled indexing in the first place lol.

I am a heavy everything user fan, and I thought why is the indexing even on? I already disabled it in my main pc.

Hope disabling indexing doesn't fack up my everything install, though AFAI can tell, it can't.

But I require windows apps like onenote to be indexed in the win+S search , as no software seem to able to search for it, not even launchy can launch them(it technically can but it's too complicated). Will windows apps be still be indexed in the search bar(windows key +S) when indexing is disabled?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Sir, that's why I disabled indexing in the first place lol.
> 
> I am a heavy everything user fan, and I thought why is the indexing even on? I already disabled it in my main pc.
> 
> ...


Good to know 

Indexing just means windows search performs faster. On a ssd I don't think app search without indexing & with indexing will have any noticeable difference.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Indexing just means windows search performs faster. On a ssd I don't think app search without indexing & with indexing will have any noticeable difference.


Oh......


whitestar_999 said:


> Good to know


Yeah, everything has been a life saver more then once, I even tried to learn it's syntax, but it's finicky and I just use the syntax now for basic things.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Oh......
> 
> Yeah, everything has been a life saver more then once, I even tried to learn it's syntax, but it's finicky and I just use the syntax now for basic things.


Using syntax is especially helpful if running via command line. I am trying to make it work within the file explorer I use(found it much better than windows explorer on win 8 after I set it up to my liking) to show me results limited to currently active folder in that file explorer but till now no success.

Btw you changed your username.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 5, 2020)

I received the laptop yesterday. A few points that I think need mention (in no particular order)

Model: HP Omen 15 en0001ax 2020
AMD Ryzen R5 4600H, Nvidia GTX 1650Ti GPU with 4GB Graphics dedicated memory, 8GB RAM in one slot, the other one is empty, 15.6-inch 1080p display, 512GB SSD.

Parts used:
SSD: WDC PC SN730 SDBPNTY-512G-1006
RAM: Samsung M471A1K43DB1-CWE
Screen: AU Optronics B156HW02 (Panellook says it's TN, not IPS)

Build Quality:
The lid does flex with very little force. The screen is plastic, as has been mentioned all over the internet, and thus shouldn't be an issue.
Only the Keyboard deck (So, palm rest, the area around ports, hinge part on the deck side is metal. The back grill is plastic, the bottom cover is plastic, the whole of the lid is plastic, but the look and feel premium expect when you put some pressure and it goes down.
The lid doesn't wobble that much (As far as I noticed). Some videos on youtube show too much wobble in the lid.
Hinge seems pretty tight. I was able to have the lid stay at 1 inch (say less than 10 degrees over the keyboard.

Keyboard:
The keyboard layout is a bit tough getting used to. I'm typing this on an external keyboard. I kind of expected this, but it's a point worth mentioning nonetheless
The keyboard backlight is pretty bright, and cannot be adjusted.
The keyboard keys are okay. They aren't Thinkpad level for sure (I like them the best). They don't have a definite click to them, which I do like, but that's subjective. They feel a bit soft for me. For any kind of typing, I'm going to use an external keyboard for sure.

Screen:
The screen seems pretty fine for me. Its an IPS Panel. The exact panel model number is mentioned above.
I don't have a measurement instrument to measure how are the color accuracy and brightness.
Colors do not seem to change between different angles. Though, if there is external light, the screen brightness can be adjusted for better viewing across wider angles.
Brightness is enough for me. I currently have it at less than 50 percent and it's comfortable to use. Keeping it at max, it's plenty bright.
I don't see why everyone was fussing about the screen brightness. FPS limit(60) might be a concern for gaming, but brightness, color accuracies do not seem to be a concern here, Both are fine.

Trackpad:
It's a no-button, plastic, matte finish trackpad. Feels like very fine grit sandpaper (I like it). The texture is very similar to the top of the lid.
Not sure if it has windows precision drivers (I'll check and update this), but all windows gestures are working.

Ports:
The ports are very tight. I don't know if this is a case with new laptops or metal deck laptops and if it'll loosen up with time, or if this is just ports manufactured to tighter tolerances.

Speakers:
Okay. I wasn't expecting much. The sound quality is good though. The volume is on the lower side. I'll check with drivers from the HP website later.

Software / Bloatware:
The laptop comes loaded with 90 percent bloatware, 10 percent usable stuff (from my perspective)
Installed Software I found:



Spoiler




Energy Star
HP Audio Switch
HP Connection Optimizer
HP Documentation
HP jumpStarts
HP PC Diagnostics Windows
HP Privacy Settings
HP Smart
HP Support Assistant
HP System Event Utility
Omen Audio Control
Omen Command Center
All <New windows> bloatware
NVIDIA GeForce Experience
NVIDIA PhysX System Software
AMD Ryzen Master SDK
Express VPN
Dropbopx Promotion
AMD Radeon Settings Lite
NVIDIA Graphics Driver
NVIDIA Control Panel
McAfee Personal Security
McAfee LiveSafe







Performance
Omen command center does not have Performance mode, it only has 'Default' and 'Comfort' as of now. I'm currently checking if it supports performance mode. I'm also confused if the lack of performance mode will stop me from using the CPU from its full capabilities.
Cinebench R15 on Battery: OpenGL: 52.8fps(runs: 1), CPU: 1028cb(runs: 1)
Cinebench R15 on Wall power: OpenGL: 88.36fps(runs: 1), CPU: 1401 to 1444 (runs: 6, 3 with max fan, 3 with auto fan). Fan profiles do not seem to affect Cinebench scores.

Please let me know if I should check any other things. I'll be doing a screen test (*lcdtech.info/en/tests/dead.pixel.htm) tonight.
I'm going to do stuff from this video:


Spoiler











I remember seeing a post somewhere on the forum about a list of HP apps installed so that I can make sure all are gone . I want to ask if I should actually remove all, or should I keep some (say, Omen CC, Support assistant, etc)
I'm also very concerned about the Omen CC not showing an option for performance mode.
I read a post on HP forums about it:

*h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Gaming-Notebooks/no-performance-mode/m-p/7192745#M20007
It says that performance mode isn't available for models with 150W chargers. This is bugging me a lot.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 5, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Using syntax is especially helpful if running via command line. I am trying to make it work within the file explorer I use(found it much better than windows explorer on win 8 after I set it up to my liking) to show me results limited to currently active folder in that file explorer but till now no success.


I didn't knew everything could even be used using command line! Which explorer you use? Is it not possible to set a context menu for "everything" just like in file explorer?



whitestar_999 said:


> Btw you changed your username.


Yeah, lol. I found my earlier username to be too elitist, it has been use in years and years in all kinds of social networks etc and I don't think I wanna take responsiblity for my younger self . This one is the amalgamation of esoteric and positron including provisions to maintain the initials.

Btw. I also created a website Æsoteric Positron's website (review would be really appreciated lol), for in adding in here, but try as I may, I just cannot add the website as a link in my signature


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 5, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> FPS limit(60)


Wdym, fps limit? It can be removed from NVIDIA experience IIRC. Just try to disable battery boost


mastercool8695 said:


> Ports:
> 
> The ports are very tight. I don't know if this is a case with new laptops or metal deck laptops and if it'll loosen up with time, or if this is just ports manufactured to tighter tolerances.


Its same for mine laptop, maybe its just a lappy thing.


mastercool8695 said:


> The laptop comes loaded with 90 percent bloatware, 10 percent usable stuff (from my perspective)


Ur perspective is correct imo 


mastercool8695 said:


> I remember seeing a post somewhere on the forum about a list of HP apps installed so that I can make sure all are gone . I want to ask if I should actually remove all, or should I keep some (say, Omen CC, Support assistant, etc)


I didn't uninstalled everything. I just disabled some and uninstalled the crappy ones like McAFee, energy star, office 365(I use online, provided one wasn't even activated) etc. Most here suggested to clean install, and it may very well be the better option if you wanna invest the time , effort and potential risk in it. But at the EOD it comes down to personal preference. The option of "performance" in omen cc didn't exist for me too, but maybe its cause mine is pavilion with omen cc preinstalled


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 5, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Wdym, fps limit? It can be removed from NVIDIA experience IIRC. Just try to disable battery boost



The screen only supports upto 60fps. 

About the software, yes I'll start removing now


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I didn't knew everything could even be used using command line! Which explorer you use? Is it not possible to set a context menu for "everything" just like in file explorer?







*www.softwareok.com/?seite=Freeware/Q-Dir
Set it up to my liking like above with colour specific file types & folders. Only thing it is missing is no integrated search(it links to windows inbuilt search) but that is also solved by everything(which I also changed to dark theme using colour codes in its ini).




Using Notepad++ for replacing white background windows notepad & again with dark theme using custom colour codes.





Even changed windows photo viewer colour  




I can add everything to right click context menu in this explorer too but I don't prefer adding entries to right-click context menu unless really required.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 5, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> The screen only supports upto 60fps.
> About the software, yes I'll start removing now


Oh, u mean 60 hz? The software I have currently installed is this


 
Along with omen cc and


  I had installed proper amd drivers and when the system again forced installed older drivers, I rolled back into these. Now this is turned into a  phantom. I mean it cannot be uninstalled no matter what I do, and when I click on it nothing happens.


Among all these I do not know whether uninstalling HP system event utility would be ok. I dunno what it does and what is its purpose.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 5, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> View attachment 19498
> 
> *www.softwareok.com/?seite=Freeware/Q-Dir
> Set it up to my liking like above with colour specific file types & folders. Only thing it is missing is no integrated search(it links to windows inbuilt search) but that is also solved by everything(which I also changed to dark theme using colour codes in its ini).
> ...


Wew you really seem to be on the dark side .




The photo viewer isn't supported tho, I assumed U regedited it ? I use irfanview instead.

I tried using Q-dir once but the ui didn't sit well with me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Wew you really seem to be on the dark side .
> View attachment 19506
> 
> The photo viewer isn't supported tho, I assumed U regedited it ? I use irfanview instead.
> ...


Yeah I used regedit way. I also have image glass viewer but many times I use windows photo viewer too so changed its colour.

I tried many file explorers & initially I also didn't liked the Q-dir default 4 pane style but I found out that you can change it to the default windows explorer style 1 pane. I also tried explorer++ which is quite good but it does not have a dark mode/colour customization. I don't like the usual 2 pane style of most file explorers & prefer the usual 1 pane windows explorer. Which explorer do you use btw?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yeah I used regedit way. I also have image glass viewer but many times I use windows photo viewer too so changed its colour.


Yeah, I too use image glass viewer sometime, but its loading times are slower than irfanview , and sometimes irfanview comes in handy when a quick cut/crop in photo is needed.



whitestar_999 said:


> I tried many file explorers & initially I also didn't liked the Q-dir default 4 pane style but I found out that you can change it to the default windows explorer style 1 pane. I also tried explorer++ which is quite good but it does not have a dark mode/colour customization. I don't like the usual 2 pane style of most file explorers & prefer the usual 1 pane windows explorer.


I do not mind the 4 pane style too much , though I too prefer single pane file explorer. The thing that  bugged me was the rigid and 2003 style ui of these managers. 



whitestar_999 said:


> Which explorer do you use btw?


I too tried out many different explorers but after windows 10 , I founded the default explorer to be good enough, with the only major feature lacking was the inclusion of tab functionality. 
So, yeah. Default explorer cuts it for me.


But one thing that's definitely better than built in solution is greenshot, for me. Using it taking ss has became much easier, with the good organisation of ss(syntax to do it is very ezy) being a major selling point for me.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 6, 2020)

For viewing images, picasa seems pretty fine. It's simple and lightweight. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 6, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> For viewing images, picasa seems pretty fine. It's simple and lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the only problem being its retired.............


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 7, 2020)

H8 to break it to you @123hero and other here , but TUFs are back in stock Buy ASUS TUF Gaming A15 Laptop 15.6" FHD AMD Ryzen 5 4600H, GTX 1650 4GB GDDR6 Graphics (16GB RAM/512GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10/Bonfire Black/2.30 Kg), FA506IH-BQ180T Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## 123hero (Sep 7, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> H8 to break it to you @123hero and other here , but TUFs are back in stock Buy ASUS TUF Gaming A15 Laptop 15.6" FHD AMD Ryzen 5 4600H, GTX 1650 4GB GDDR6 Graphics (16GB RAM/512GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10/Bonfire Black/2.30 Kg), FA506IH-BQ180T Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


 I have no worries - since I got it is 61K


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 7, 2020)

123hero said:


> I have no worries - since I got it is 61K


*www.amazon.in/FX505DT-Graphics-5-3...ds=asus+tuf&qid=1599464907&s=computers&sr=1-1


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> *www.amazon.in/FX505DT-Graphics-5-3...ds=asus+tuf&qid=1599464907&s=computers&sr=1-1


Why would anyone buy a R5 3550H laptop at 60k when R5 4600H is here?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 7, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> H8 to break it to you @123hero and other here , but TUFs are back in stock Buy ASUS TUF Gaming A15 Laptop 15.6" FHD AMD Ryzen 5 4600H, GTX 1650 4GB GDDR6 Graphics (16GB RAM/512GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10/Bonfire Black/2.30 Kg), FA506IH-BQ180T Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


Saw that man. Even after using HP omen for about two days now, (not even using, just little bit of setup). I still open up amazon and see lenovo ideapad and others, watch videos of legion. 

Still confused.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 7, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why would anyone buy a R5 3550H laptop at 60k when R5 4600H is here?


Maybe, but pavillion is asking 8k more _just _for the processor.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 7, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Saw that man. Even after using HP omen for about two days now, (not even using, just little bit of setup). I still open up amazon and see lenovo ideapad and others, watch videos of legion.
> 
> Still confused.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


lol, it will haunt you whole lifetime, but just remember u at least did your homework, so there is nothing to regret, luck is too shaty sometimes ( says a guy who bought graphics card in bitcoindemic. XD)


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 7, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Saw that man. Even after using HP omen for about two days now, (not even using, just little bit of setup). I still open up amazon and see lenovo ideapad and others, watch videos of legion.
> 
> Still confused.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


lol

Omen is better, but costs more as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2020)

123hero said:


> I have no worries - since I got it is 61K


Is your laptop same model with 45% NTSC IPS screen, if yes then how is it in terms of practical usage(videos,gaming,browsing etc)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Btw. I also created a website Æsoteric Positron's website (review would be really appreciated lol), for in adding in here, but try as I may, I just cannot add the website as a link in my signature


I will check regarding this, do you get some specific error while adding the link in your signature.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I will check regarding this, do you get some specific error while adding the link in your signature.


Thanks.

It's like this 13.57.40-Edit signature _ Digit Technology Discussion Forum.png. Also I don't seem to add links like - Æsoteric Positron's website its instead like "https ://aesoteric -positron.tk/" (without the extra space b/w "https" and ":"). Just like the cpu-z banner (in the signature of some people) is clickable , but mine is not.


----------



## 123hero (Sep 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is your laptop same model with 45% NTSC IPS screen, if yes then how is it in terms of practical usage(videos,gaming,browsing etc)?


Better than my expectations. ( I come from a 1366 x 768 TN screen- so anything is better  )

The screen temperature is slightly on the warmer side - some % of it can be corrected.

Good and extremely usable for average / casual usage like YouTube, movies, gaming etc

Not a right fit  For editing related tasks that involves color correction, color gradation 

PS : I think all the  R5 4600H models are IPS screens with only NTSC 45% - including the 60, 120 and 144Hz panels. Open for corrections.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 27, 2020)

123hero said:


> PS : I think all the R5 4600H models are IPS screens with only NTSC 45% - including the 60, 120 and 144Hz panels. Open for corrections.



Except TUF A15, it's "IPS Level". 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Except TUF A15, it's "IPS Level".
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You mean A15 has 60% or more NTSC colour gamut coverage?


----------



## 123hero (Oct 2, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why would anyone buy a R5 3550H laptop at 60k when R5 4600H is here?



Lots of folks are buying up the R5 3550H laptops, some of them getting easily duped by retailers, whereas they are seeing "gaming laptop" and then buying these ones.

I think it would be better to go for a i5-9300H laptop over the R5 3550H laptop.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2020)

123hero said:


> Lots of folks are buying up the R5 3550H laptops, some of them getting easily duped by retailers, whereas they are seeing "gaming laptop" and then buying these ones.
> 
> I think it would be better to go for a i5-9300H laptop over the R5 3550H laptop.


I think R5 3550H is still better than i5 9300H. see below posts
@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 2, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You mean A15 has 60% or more NTSC colour gamut coverage?


Not sure about that. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think R5 3550H is still better than i5 9300H.
> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


No, other way around. I think R5 3550H is 10% inferior whereas R7 3750H is like 5% inferior to i5 9300H, bit higher difference observed in games.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 3, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> No, other way around. I think R5 3550H is 10% inferior whereas R7 3750H is like 5% inferior to i5 9300H, bit higher difference observed in games.





whitestar_999 said:


> I think R5 3550H is still better than i5 9300H.
> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


I think the point (@SaiyanGoku makes) is, don't buy a laptop with 3000 series for 60k when you can get 4000 series for that.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 3, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I think the point (@SaiyanGoku makes) is, don't buy a laptop with 3000 series for 60k when you can get 4000 series for that.


Definitely a valid point, but say you get R5 3550H + 1650 for under 55k, its good enough.


----------

